# Cleaning and care for real scallop shells



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I recently bought some scallop shells to use for small baked gratins, individual portions. However, I can't find much information on cleaning and care.

Anyone have experience with using real shells and caring for them? Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't have any specific info, just to say my mom had a set of them when we lived in New Jersey. They didn't make the move to Utah in 1970.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I've used them. Just clean and care as you would any other kind of dish, really.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty much what french fries said. Good, now that i got that out of the way, I can move on to the wisenheimer suggestion that was behind the reason for my reply in the first place...use them and make scalloped potatoes :~) woot!


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I realized after I posted my question was mostly about their porousness. I assume I can wash them with soap and water.

I heard that madeleines may have originally been made in scallop shells?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Soap and water, just like any other dish.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

@jimyra Wow. Seems like the detergent would be harsh but I bow to your experience.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Scallop shells are found intact on the beach despite the presence harsh wave action and sand.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cheflayne said:


> Scallop shells are found intact on the beach despite the presence of harsh wave action and sand.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I, personally, would rather be battered by wave and sand than Cascade (TM).


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I thought I would do a gratin first, then madeleines happened, so I hope the Baking and Pastry thread forgives me...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm surprised no one has experienced this.

Wash the shells in soapy suds with a small amount of bleach added. Allow them to air dry. Place them on a sheet pan and allow them to bake in a 220 degree oven for an hour. Allow them to cool in the oven. Remove them to a large tin container with paper toweling in between the layers. Put in a cool place to store.
This works well with most any shell. You will have to inspect the shells from time to time as they do get chipped, and porous, as was already mentioned.


----------

